# Wood Pigeon-UK plymouth-cat injury- help



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi pigeon lovers!

Please advise!
Wood pigeon taken in yesterday. Looks like cattack. 
Need advice/help re antibiotics. 
I read in another post advice from Dobato and Feefo re "Amoxicillin, Clavamox, Cipro, Keflex, Azithromycin, Doxycycline....". 
I can't afford vet and won't be able to afford transport to PDSA or purchase of meds for another few days. 
All I have at home is flucloxacillin which Dobato advises as inappropriate. 


The nutshell so far:
Found in shock, perched on kissing gate on local path. 
Now perched on side of apple crate, right next to me in my living room.
Just now, turned towards me for first time and is staring at me, looking more relaxed.
Bathed bloody wounds yesterday morning and last night in saline. Dried then covered with small towel for hours while perched. Bleeding stopped. 
Did not administer any aspirin, as was bleeding at the time. 
I have heating on full. 
Can't fly, but I don't think wing broken. 
Injury to wing and chest, but looking perky today. ISH. 
Was catatonic until this morning, except for drink last night. 
Today, looked like it suddenly became aware of its surroundings and went for a wonder round my living room, tried to fly to window but failed. I perched it back on apple crate, been there since. Fixed blank stare now a little more alive, lstarted to look around and blinking. 
Very relaxed with me around it, but gets mildly agitated if I prolong close contact, so I keep this to absolute minimum. 
Mostly to give drink (successful) and to encourage eating (unsuccessful), and occasional stroking for familiarity.
It drinks on occasion when beak dipped in bowl, I do think this morning it ate some of the food I gave it on a shelf, as found some spilled on the floor. 
All I have is peanuts/sunflower seeds/homemade wholewheat breadcrumbs/bits of apple. I have not seen it eat. 

Thanks for advice. 

Zap


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bumping thread.... a member feefo will be of help Im sure she is in the UK and has help many woodpigoens.. please check back as time is of the essence.. go ahead and list the antibiotics you have and or what you CAN get as Im sure it will need it ASAP..as a cat bite can take them down pretty quick just from the bacteria in the wound.. keep him warm with a heating pad on low with a towel between the box or under the container or box he is in with a towel on top of the basket or box.. do not let him out at this time..


----------



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

Ho Spirit Wings. 
THAT was a quick reply!

I have edited my post to include what antibiotics I have, but these are inappropriate it seems. I also don't know what bumping thread means...

Pigeon not in a box, but perching on rim of apple crate. 
Was in covered box with newspaper nesting for the first few hours after I caught it, but decided to perch when I transferred it to the larger crate.
Had pigeon covered with a towel for a few hours last night, after bating with saline, but removed this now that my place is warm. 

Thanks
Z


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Can you let us know where you are? I can send you antibiotics but they won't arrive until Saturday and that may be too late if there is an infection.

Are any of the rescue centres on *this list* near you?

Cynthia


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Best not stroke him for familiarity, it will terrify him. Please read this link!


----------



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi Feefo, 

I can tell you where I am, how do I do that?
The rescue centres closest to me are Cullompton and Totnes, but still they are too far for me, and can't get a lift for the time being.

Thanks again for lightning quick reply.

Should I bathe again with saline, now that wound are dry?


----------



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

Feefo said:


> Best not stroke him for familiarity, it will terrify him. Please read this link!



Aye aye!
Pigeon is perched right next to me, looking around, relaxed. Just took a drink I offered. 
I meant familiarity as in allowing me to approach with food or drink, and to allow me to wash wounds. Responding really well. 
I am keeping contact to absolute minimum.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Sorry, I am a bit distracted with an emergency here. We have a member in Plymouth, solly....she does a lot of rescues and should be able to help. I will contact her.

Can you PM me your telephone number so she can call you?

Cynthia


----------



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

I have just spoken to my local PDSA who have told me that any vet will treat an injured wild animal, if it can be treated. There is a et within walking distance from me. 

My pigeon looks perky enough to make me think it has a good chance to make it. 

What do you think?


----------



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re contact*

Have sent you my details by PM, 

Hope all is well. 

Thanks
Z


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

You can take it to a vet but whatever you do don't leave it with them, they will kill it. Also they are not obliged to treat wild animals, and they don't do it for free!


----------



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

Ah. 

Well I think it has a good chance of making it back to health, and I can't afford the vet.
So I'll look after it as long as it takes.


----------



## solly (Jul 18, 2005)

hi i'm in plymouth and will phone you in the morning..... bit late now,i've got your number from Cynthia..


----------



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

Wonderful.
Z


----------



## zapo (Apr 13, 2011)

*Thank you*

How about that!

Clawed Applecrate Fooloorooh, Clawed for short, my wood pigeon, is on its way to a great new home and looking forward to the best possible care. 
I'm very pleased. 


Thank you! 

Z


----------

